# Do any of you have post nasal drip?



## meager (May 1, 2009)

When I speak to people they often ask if I've farted or hold their nose, and post nasal drip is the culprit of that. Never mentioned this to a doctor until recently, and apparently I've had chronic post nasal drip for some time now. Never thought allergies could produce a foul sulfer-like smell so I thought nothing of it. To be clear, this is a seperate issue from leaky gas but I thought I should throw it out there in case it helps anyone. Currently on Flonase and Claritin for post nasal drip, as well as Zantac for GERD.


----------



## Lg2001 (May 20, 2018)

What are the symptoms of post nasal drip


----------



## MedStudSuf (Mar 21, 2016)

I think postnasal drip gives symptoms like dry cough..not bad smell


----------



## Lg2001 (May 20, 2018)

I always woke up in the morning with a runny nose and sneezed a few times after waking up, has anyone else experienced this?


----------



## MedStudSuf (Mar 21, 2016)

did you check for allergic rhinitis?


----------



## meager (May 1, 2009)

Post nasal drip depends on severity of the case. At times when I rubbed my nose a certain way I would have a foul odor, or when I put a cup to my face I'd smell the same odor. Bacteria can accumulate in your nasal passages. If you have nasal polyps, your sense of smell diminishes and you can't smell what others around you do.


----------



## meager (May 1, 2009)

Lg2001 said:


> I always woke up in the morning with a runny nose and sneezed a few times after waking up, has anyone else experienced this?


Yeah I usually wake up congested or runny and have to blow my nose, especially as of late.


----------



## mantaray (May 14, 2017)

When I drink water or anything else I can detect the LG more easily. Not sure why this is but I think I don't think I have a good sense of smell.


----------



## Lg2001 (May 20, 2018)

MedStudSuf said:


> did you check for allergic rhinitis?


Yup, I dont have have it


----------

